# Maglite thread



## Sandho (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone know the thread dimensions of a Maglite D cell, head (focus) to body?


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 2, 2004)

That's 20 tpi. DId you need the diameter too?

Daniel


----------



## Sandho (Sep 2, 2004)

yes, that would be terrific and thanks.


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 2, 2004)

Measuring the body....


1.533 inches major (maximum reading on outside of threads)

1.511 inches minor (minimum reading at root of threads)



Are you building something neat?

Daniel


----------



## Sandho (Sep 10, 2004)

mucho thanks, now I gotta find or grind a tool to cut those little threads. I am using the Mag head and shortened body for an MR16 25 watt HID with a remote canister NiMH Battery Pack, 9 amphr, burn time around 3.5 hrs. first one is a bike light, then if I can find a lense to variable focus down to 10 or so degrees, the next one will be an underwater dive light.


----------

